# Good girl Molly



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is not very much for most dogs but Molly was a major resource guarder when she came to me and was very worried when I had things that they were going to be taken off her. She has improved hugely over time but this week really surprised me when she came over with her bone and gave it to me to hold while she chewed it 

It counts as normal for many dogs but a huge leap of faith for Molly


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

TRUST!  Good for both of you, it is really touching to see that!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good girl Molly indeed.
Next she'll want to lie on your chest while chewing loudly...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Good girl Molly


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is GREAT!!!!! TWO THUMBS UP!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That must of been a real special moment, reinforcing the trust and bond she now has with you - brilliant! Xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

That is so sweet, must be very special knowing how much she trusts you now


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Good girl Molly indeed.
> Next she'll want to lie on your chest while chewing loudly...


Aaaarrrggghhhh - you are right  she already thinks she owns the place and is in charge - she has now upgraded my status from "warm lap to sleep on" to " warm lap to sleep on with integrated bone holder"  

Thanks everyone - just goes to show how slowly and gently can achieve fantastic results.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> Aaaarrrggghhhh - you are right  she already thinks she owns the place and is in charge - she has now upgraded my status from "warm lap to sleep on" to " warm lap to sleep on with integrated bone holder"
> 
> Thanks everyone - just goes to show how slowly and gently can achieve fantastic results.


Ha, ha, bless her, Dudley often uses our feet like an extra paw on the floor to help him!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I just read your post. Very well done, it is a very touching story. 

Well done to you two. Patience, love and understanding conquers all.


----------

